# Nirvana Free Seeds?



## Vegs

Does anyone know what variety the free seeds Nirvana is shipping with December orders are? My buddy got 10 free seeds with an Aurora Indica order and is left scratching his head wondering what kind he received.


----------



## the chef

From what i've read they are unknown but  are in the nirvana line.


----------



## gourmet

I received 20 free seeds in an earlier order and all they said was "free seeds".  One of the ten packs is clearly Sativa.  Other than that don't know.  So not sure if it is from their Sativa Seed Bank or if it is there own genetics.


----------



## Vegs

Thanks folks. Hopefully someone can chime in that may know. You're right...the package only says "Free" so it's anyone's guess. 

My buddy dropped them a line asking if they may know what they are giving away for free. Space is a concern so sprouting sativa's would only result in disaster.


----------



## 4EVR420

hey VEGS,
 you might want to email Alice she usually responds promptly.


----------



## gourmet

Vegs, please let me know what the response is?  I am curious.  We might not be getting the same freebies, but none the less...


----------



## Vegs

Well I heard back from Alice and it seems that she also is not sure what was sent. All she said was they were the best of 2010, when I think she may have meant the best of 2009. 

Everyone's guess is as good as mine. 

I'll be sure to germ in an area that can facilitate Sativas versus the tight space I use now.



> One of the ten packs is clearly Sativa.



How were you sure one of the packs of freebies was Sativa. Was it the size of the seeds or something else?


----------



## legalize_freedom

They say right in their newsletter that they found a bunch of seeds in their stock, and don't know what they are, so they are giving them away.  At the very bottom of the newsletter they even say "we seriously don't know what these are so please don't bother the receptionist asking.


----------



## PsyJiM

Nirvana says:   

*MYSTERY SEEDS*
Once upon a time, while traipsing through the Nirvana Storage Vault,
one of the little Nirvana elves came across a mystery.... a great big
stash of shiny new seeds! The little elf couldn't find any label or
information on the seeds, and no one could tell him where the seeds had
come from.* After testing them for viability and finding that the seeds
were healthy and viable, the little elf decided the seeds were a gift
from Santa's own Seed Stash!! He decided that Nirvana customers should all benefit from this unexpected find, and asked the Nirvana Powers-that-be whether it would be OK to give the seeds away. The Powers smiled benignly and said: "Of course, little elf. Knock yourself out." And so it came to pass that anyone who ordered from the Nirvana Shop in December 2009 received a pack of free mystery seeds. The little elf couldn't have been happier. Awww.

* We don't know. Honestly. So please don't pester poor Alice asking what strains they are - consider them a happy little bonus. If you're a grow room control freak, just pass them on to a mate in the spirit of giving. ;-) This offer has been extended until we run out.


----------



## Vegs

Lol, I was getting a kick out of reading the news letter especially the section referring to not pestering Alice. '

Well, I finally got around to sprouting these freebies. I have have 7 little sprouts. It's a little to tell but they may be heavy on the Sativa side. I'll lost pics once they get larger.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell Ive grown Weed from Bagseed,,free seeds from Nirvana, damn sure wouldnt bother me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Hell Ive grown Weed from Bagseed,,free seeds from Nirvana, damn sure wouldnt bother me.



Don't be so sure.  I grew out something called Royal Hash I got from them.  They should be ashamed even hawking these free.  They were a terrible strain.  The buds never developed--they just kept foxtailing, never gained any density and looked more like wild hemp.  I hate taking months to grow a plant that turns out to be a piece of you know what.  In addition to this, one of the males went into full blown flowering while in veg and dropped pollen that drifted intio my flowering room.  When I e-mailed them about this, they said that while it was "unusual" for a male to flower in 24/7 it was not unheard of.  I think I probably won't buy seeds from Nirvana again.  I also was not really impressed with the AI I got from them.


----------



## Classic

lol, Nirvana sells a 12/12 that auto'd and their autos don't auto.  I'm new at this but I've already decided that I want nothing to do with Nirvana.


----------



## Vegs

I've had hit and misses with Nirvana and a few other distributors. Nirvanas Blue Mystic was/is very stable and rewarding to grow IMO. Where as just like Hemp Godess, I was not impressed with the Aurora Indica. Actually those seeds from Nirvana all sprouted males or hermies. I didn't even bother complaining about it.

I've had Terrible luck with the Lowryder 2 strain from Joint Doctor and am convinced that most auto flowering varieties are not worth investing a few months only to be disappointed. My cycles are tight and only provide enough for myself. I can't afford to spend 3+ months on fruitless endeavors.

Now not to say Attitude is the best vendor; however they fully disclose the breeder info which I think is crucial to those consumers that care about what they are growing. 

Shoot, I've grown bagseed and have some stellar and not so stellar results.


----------



## Locked

Unfortunately Nirvana seems to hve gone down hill......sad because you used to be able to find a gem or two in their strains.


----------



## Vegs

Nirvana's AK48 is one of those gems. I enjoy growing it and the stability.


----------

